# Casio Digital



## Dangti6 (Jun 12, 2008)

hello people, i was wondering if anyone can help me, i am looking for a digital casio watch, the only problem it will be getting on a bit now

i had one when i was around 9 or 10 yrs old which will have been 1995/1996, it was very similar to the cheap square/flat type you can still buy now (CLICKY!

, but the one i had was a circular flat one, and im really hoping i can buy one.!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to The Watch Forum :rltb: Dan.

Its a bit of a no brainer - have a gander on Ebay there is currenly 433 digital casio's on there


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. You'll be hard pushed to find the exact model you had after all these years. I had a slightly different version of this one, found this but despite finding slight variations I still haven't found my exact one after 5 years!


----------



## Dangti6 (Jun 12, 2008)

the only thing i can think of doing is trying to get hold of a old argos catalogue from the year in question, and then get hold of the model number


----------

